# Magic: The Gathering -- Where do I start?



## Superbird (Nov 22, 2011)

Title. In the interest of joining the nerd club at school, I have been wanting to try this out recently. I know generally how to play, but where exactly should I start in building a deck, etc.? What color is the easiest to start out with?

I'm asking because I'm fairly certain that there are at least some M:tG nerds on this forum.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 22, 2011)

I hear you choose the one that best fits your personality (See: My signature)

EDIT: I also suggest that you get a starter deck based around your color choice. It should have everything you need.

Also, www.MagicTheGathering.com


----------



## Aisling (Nov 22, 2011)

Fellow beginner MtG player here :D

Just from what I've seen around my own nerd club, here's what my general impression is:

Red's basically about blowing things up with Lightning Bolt and such, Black's well, pretty similar... with some graveyard and lifelink things, and poison... Green tends to revolve around having lots of creatures, as does White, and White has a lot of life-building stuff too. And Blue is pretty much countering other peoples' spells and drawing lots of cards and searching for things :V So depending on which of these things you want to do, that's what kind of deck you should get.

Where I live there's two stores within walking distance of campus that sell singles, and not just booster packs and stuff, so that helps a lot. Makes it pretty cheap to construct your own decks, depending- one place has commons for five cents apiece :v Finding a hypothetical shop like this near you will help.


----------

